# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  فایل Pdf برای آموزش ASP.NET

## آزیتا نبی زاده

کسی فایل Pdf ای داره که در آن ASP.NET رو به طور کامل و از ابتدا توضیح داده باشه.
مثل فایلی که استاد نصیری برای #C گداشتن.
اگر کسی چنین Pdf ای داره لطفا در این تاپیک بزاره.

خیلی ممنون.

----------


## SRS534

اگه فایل های آقای نصیری رو می خواین 
http://sunboy455.persiangig.com/Ebook

ببخشید ولی اگه به بخش asp.netبرین مطالب بهتری پیدا می کنید

----------

